# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > "Светлая гостиная" от svetsvet (Светланы Русских) >  Выпуск в школу ( сочиняшки к праздник)

## svetsvet

_УГОЛОК РАССТАВАТЕЛЬНО -  ВЫПУСКНОЙ
_*сочиняшка о вальсе.*

*Пусть чуть-чуть ещё не умело,
Но мы в танце закружимся смело.
Этот медленный- медленный вальс
Прозвучит в зале только для нас.*

[IMG]http://*********net/4946889m.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4934601m.gif[/IMG]

----------

linker_59 (26.12.2020), Natali-S (27.02.2016), verazalit (20.03.2019), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Ладога (16.05.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

*СОЧИНЯШКА О ПЕРВОМ ВАЛЬСЕ.

 Первое слово и первый шажок,
Мамы улыбка и лучший дружок.
В жизни бывает всё в первый раз.
Сегодня закружит нас первый вальс!*  :Vishenka 04:

----------

mswetlana23 (07.06.2016), oksi7771 (22.08.2016), verazalit (20.03.2019), Алусик (29.04.2021), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Ладога (16.05.2018), Парина (09.05.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сочиняшка к " ИГРЕ С БУКВАМИ"*

*В нашем зале для ребят вдруг начался  БУКВОПАД!
Чудо -  буквы разбежались, перепутались, смешались.
Собрались потом в кружок: « Поиграй с нами, дружок!»*

----------

mila110153 (09.05.2018), nezabudka-8s (08.05.2018), verazalit (20.03.2019), Задор_Инка (16.03.2019), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Ладога (16.05.2018), ларисадар (03.02.2019), Озма (23.02.2019), Парина (09.05.2018), Римма1961 (12.03.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сочиняшка-подводка к песне "ПЕСНЯ ПРО ДРУЖБУ" (ты, да я, да мы с тобой...)
*
[IMG]http://*********net/5123502m.gif[/IMG]

*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

*

----------

mila110153 (09.05.2018), Задор_Инка (16.03.2019), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Ладога (16.05.2018), Озма (23.02.2019), ромаша (21.05.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сочиняшка к танцу "МОЙ БУКВАРИК" Н.Май.*

[IMG]http://*********net/5169912m.jpg[/IMG]




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

linker_59 (26.12.2020), mswetlana23 (07.06.2016), Алусик (29.04.2021), Задор_Инка (16.03.2019), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), НСА (03.10.2021), Озма (26.03.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Сочиняшка для выхода и игры  с цифрами Факира на выпуске.

(*Под восточную музыку выходит ФАКИР с коробкой)
 ФАКИР: Прошу прощенья….(оглядывается, ставит коробку)
 Здравствуйте, друзья! 
 Хочу представиться- факир известный я!
 Узнал, что вы идёте в первый класс,
 И буду чудеса творить сейчас.
 Что же, начинаю: « Абле-крабле- вубле - бом
 И цифра появляется вдруг в коробе моём.
 Скорей её вы получите и громко, дружно
 Цифру мне, ребята, назовите. (или... Мне, ребята, цифру назовите)
 (колдует несколько раз и достаёт цифры из коробки с двойным дном)
 ИГРА С ЦИФРАМИ (любая)*

----------


## svetsvet

И ещё одна коротенькая сочиняшка прощание на выпускном перед любой заключительной песней:


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

forel (01.04.2018), galy-a (07.04.2017), jarinka (16.09.2021), julia-minina (23.02.2020), lenik (06.04.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), luisa (29.11.2017), mila110153 (14.05.2018), mochalova19 (06.04.2017), muzrukv (19.03.2018), nastiabar (22.05.2017), Nataliyberezin (01.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (08.04.2017), oksi7771 (23.02.2020), olga kh (05.04.2017), shuranovasveta (08.11.2019), SNAR (23.01.2018), strelka_64 (17.04.2017), varvara7371 (20.03.2018), vetlost (30.08.2017), Ада (11.01.2020), Алена43 (07.04.2017), Алусик (29.04.2021), Анжела72 (01.05.2017), Виноград (25.02.2020), ВИОЛA (08.09.2021), Гульниза (30.08.2017), гунька (06.04.2017), Елена М (07.04.2017), Иннокентьевна (24.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (07.04.2017), Ириночк (14.04.2017), Ладога (09.05.2017), Ледок (14.11.2017), Лилия60 (05.02.2019), Людмилая (05.04.2017), Люсева (05.04.2017), Марина Сухарева (06.11.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Музаири (04.08.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (05.04.2017), на.та.ли. (06.04.2017), НСА (04.12.2019), Озма (06.04.2017), Ольга2011 (10.03.2019), Олюр (05.04.2017), Ремзия (01.10.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (29.08.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

*Очень суперская песня Л. Горцуевой ВЫПУСКНАЯ КАТАВАСИЯ привела меня к  такому началу выпускного праздника. Может кому-то ещё  пригодится :))*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

EVGESKA (06.11.2017), galy-a (07.04.2017), jarinka (16.09.2021), julia-minina (23.02.2020), Lena-marsel2010 (22.11.2017), lenik (06.04.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), mila110153 (14.05.2018), mochalova19 (06.04.2017), muzrukv (19.03.2018), nastiabar (22.05.2017), Nataliyberezin (01.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (08.04.2017), Nina-DV (03.02.2019), oksi7771 (23.02.2020), olga kh (05.04.2017), oltischencko (05.01.2019), shuranovasveta (08.11.2019), SNAR (23.01.2018), strelka_64 (17.04.2017), ttanya (06.04.2017), varvara7371 (20.03.2018), vetlost (30.08.2017), Ада (11.01.2020), Алена43 (07.04.2017), Алусик (29.04.2021), Анжела72 (01.05.2017), Виноград (29.08.2019), ВИОЛA (08.09.2021), говорушка (05.08.2019), Гульниза (30.08.2017), гунька (06.04.2017), Елабужанка (04.11.2019), Елена М (07.04.2017), Инна Корепанова (11.06.2017), Иннокентьевна (24.11.2017), ирина 64 (22.01.2018), Ирина-Ирен (07.04.2017), Ладога (09.05.2017), Лилия60 (05.02.2019), Лилия79 (06.04.2017), Людмилая (05.04.2017), Марина Сухарева (06.11.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Милашка Осенняя (06.04.2017), Музаири (04.08.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (06.04.2017), НСА (04.12.2019), Озма (06.04.2017), Ольга2011 (30.08.2017), Ремзия (01.10.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (29.08.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

По просьбе сложились вот такие сочиняшки к танцам МАМОЧЕК и СЫНОЧКОВ, ПАП И ДОЧЕК :




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

EVGESKA (06.11.2017), galy-a (07.04.2017), jarinka (16.09.2021), julia-minina (23.02.2020), lenik (06.04.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), luisa (29.11.2017), mochalova19 (06.04.2017), nastiabar (22.05.2017), Nataliyberezin (01.11.2017), olga kh (06.04.2017), oltischencko (05.01.2019), SNAR (23.01.2018), strelka_64 (17.04.2017), tatjan60 (10.11.2019), ttanya (06.04.2017), varvara7371 (20.03.2018), Алена43 (07.04.2017), Алусик (10.01.2020), Анжела72 (01.05.2017), Виноград (25.02.2020), говорушка (05.08.2019), Гульниза (30.08.2017), гунька (06.04.2017), Елабужанка (04.11.2019), Иннокентьевна (24.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (07.04.2017), Ириночк (14.04.2017), Ладога (09.05.2017), Ледок (14.11.2017), Лилия60 (05.02.2019), Людмилая (06.04.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Милашка Осенняя (06.04.2017), Музаири (04.08.2019), на.та.ли. (06.04.2017), НСА (03.10.2021), Озма (06.04.2017), Ремзия (01.10.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (29.08.2017), Эмилия я (09.01.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сложились словечки для выпуска :))*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

galy-a (14.04.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), lenik (16.04.2018), Mapuu (04.05.2018), mila110153 (14.05.2018), mochalova19 (19.04.2018), nastiabar (18.06.2018), nataliua.sm (21.04.2018), olga kh (15.04.2018), SNAR (17.04.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.04.2018), Valesy (17.04.2018), vils77 (16.04.2018), Алена43 (16.04.2018), Алусик (18.04.2018), Анжела72 (10.06.2018), буссоница (14.04.2018), ва.лен.ти.н. (17.04.2018), ВалерияВ (21.05.2018), Варшава (17.04.2018), ВесСнушка (25.09.2018), ВИОЛA (20.04.2018), говорушка (15.04.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (16.04.2018), Драгметал (15.04.2018), Ирина-Ирен (18.04.2018), Ириночк (13.05.2018), ИяНаталия (16.04.2018), Ладога (19.05.2018), Ларонька (15.04.2018), Ледок (19.04.2018), Лилия60 (13.04.2020), Людмилая (14.04.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (15.04.2018), НСА (04.12.2019), Озма (10.05.2018), Олюр (15.04.2018), Парина (14.04.2018), Ремзия (09.05.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (14.04.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сочиняшка перед прощальной песней :*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Сочиняшка - подводка для танца ПАП И ДОЧЕК:*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

galy-a (03.05.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), lenik (20.04.2018), mochalova19 (19.04.2018), nastiabar (18.06.2018), nataliua.sm (21.04.2018), olga kh (16.04.2018), SNAR (17.04.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.04.2018), Valesy (17.04.2018), vils77 (16.04.2018), Алена43 (11.05.2018), Алусик (18.04.2018), Анжела72 (10.06.2018), буссоница (16.04.2018), ва.лен.ти.н. (17.04.2018), ВалерияВ (21.05.2018), ВесСнушка (25.09.2018), ВИОЛA (20.04.2018), говорушка (03.05.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (17.04.2018), Ирина-Ирен (18.04.2018), Ириночк (13.05.2018), Ларонька (03.05.2018), Ледок (19.04.2018), Людмилая (16.04.2018), НСА (03.10.2021), Озма (17.04.2018), Олюр (18.04.2018), Парина (16.04.2018), Ремзия (09.05.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Сочиняшка к песне" ДЕТКИ-КОНФЕТКИ"





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Elena_privat (07.06.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (14.11.2018), lenik (11.05.2018), maksun79 (07.06.2018), Mandarinka-79 (08.11.2019), mochalova19 (10.09.2018), nastiabar (18.06.2018), olga kh (11.05.2018), Raisa Vayner (19.11.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (21.08.2018), Алена43 (11.05.2018), Алусик (02.02.2021), Анжела72 (10.06.2018), буссоница (11.05.2018), ва.лен.ти.н. (21.08.2018), ВалерияВ (26.05.2018), Варшава (11.05.2018), ВесСнушка (03.09.2018), говорушка (11.05.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (08.06.2018), Ирина-Ирен (13.05.2018), Ириночк (12.05.2018), Ладога (21.11.2018), Ларонька (28.08.2018), Лилия79 (11.09.2018), Людмилая (13.05.2018), Мармондик (10.11.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (11.05.2018), НСА (04.12.2019), Озма (31.01.2020), Олюр (11.05.2018), Парина (05.06.2018), Светлана Богатырева (20.08.2019), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.02.2019), эллона (12.11.2018)

----------

